# UCLA Producers Program 2018



## Anja (Feb 8, 2018)

Hello to all,

I was wondering if anyone else applied to UCLA’s Producers Program (according to the Google Tracking Table people have ) and if anyone has heard anything yet?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Fudso (Feb 8, 2018)

Anja said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else applied to UCLA’s Producers Program (according to the Google Tracking Table people have ) and if anyone has heard anything yet?
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Hey, I applied as well. They actually just got back to me to schedule an interview a couple days ago.


----------



## Anja (Feb 8, 2018)

@Fudso Congratulations!!! 

If anyone has any more insight on how the process for this program works, any info is highly appreciated!


----------



## sierraskis (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone know when UCLA will let us know their final decisions??


----------



## Anja (Mar 9, 2018)

@sierraskis No unfortunately I don't. I haven't heard anything yet but since I didn't have an interview I'm assuming it's going to be a rejection...


----------



## jainismyname (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey has anyone heard yet? I did my interview over a month ago and still no word.


----------



## jainismyname (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey I called into the TFT office today, and apparently we won't hear till early April? Anyone else get this same message?


----------



## Anja (Mar 20, 2018)

@jainismyname I called yesterday and was told that we’d hear early April at the latest. So not quit the same but essentially yes, early April 
I didn’t have an interview so I’m expecting a rejection but I’d just kind of like to know to check that off my list...


----------



## sierraskis (Mar 20, 2018)

I had an interview a month ago and haven't heard anything either...ugh I just want to know


----------



## Fudso (Mar 20, 2018)

I don’t want to bum anyone out, but I heard from them a couple weeks back. It was just an email that said they recommended me for graduate study. But given it was just an email from one of the program managers, it’s likely it could be on more of a rolling basis.   
Wishing you guys the best!


----------



## Anna Ray-Smith (Apr 2, 2018)

Has anyone else heard from UCLA? I interviewed for the Producer's Program in Mid-February and haven't heard anything since.


----------



## sierraskis (Apr 2, 2018)

Anna Ray-Smith said:


> Has anyone else heard from UCLA? I interviewed for the Producer's Program in Mid-February and haven't heard anything since.


I haven't heard anything either, I interviewed around then also but I guess they are not getting back to us until "early april" so hopefully we find out today or tomorrow


----------



## sierraskis (Apr 5, 2018)

So has anyone heard yet or are we all still waiting?


----------



## Anja (Apr 5, 2018)

@sierraskis I haven't heard anything yet either...


----------

